# 276 from Brevard to the Parkway



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

I've driven up that road as far as the Cradle of Forestry but not the whole way. I've looked at the topo and it looks pretty burly...I'd like to ride up the Parkway to Mt Pisgah then back down 276 and back up 280 to Mills River where my dad lives, but part of the Pkwy is still closed to Pisgah  Whoever has ridden that stretch from Brevard all the way up, how is it? I'm in good shape, doing around 180 miles a week in the rolling Piedmont-I don't get to do many long grinding climbs around here. Will a 34/25 get me up that?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Once you get past the cradle, it starts to hurt pretty good. You'll have about 4 miles of relentless suffering, but it sounds like you are in good enough shape to hack it. I do it from time to time and I'm 280 lbs, but I ride a triple and even throw on a MTB cassette for that ride. The Pkwy is closed past the Pisgah Inn, but go on out there anyway and have a well earned cold drink. You might consider heading south on the Pkwy and then taking 215 back down to Brevard. Good luck!
PS-You can top off your water bottles at the picnic area at the Pink Beds, just past the cradle, before you head on up the last stretch.


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, that certainly sounds appealing...relentless suffering-woot! Do you know what the avg grade is on that stretch? Maybe I should slap on the 27 instead of the 25.
I'm tipping the scales at about 105 lb less than you and I'll be on my 15 lb or so Pina Paris with some superlight carbon tubulars...I guess if I can't climb it on that rig I won't have any excuses.


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

You have 4 miles with about 1200 ft elevation gain. 10% grade would be roughly 500 ft elevation gain per mile. So maybe around 5 % average, with some sections of 10% for good measures.


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

That doesn't sound too awful. The Parkway from Julian Price Park to the Linn Cove viaduct is about 1000 ft in 3 miles give or take. How's traffic on that road?
Seems like the kind of road that would attract squids on crotch rockets and lunatics in Porsches. Just guessing, since I have been both.


----------



## moeandbrenda (Feb 14, 2008)

I just rode that last Saturday. Starting in Rosman, through the valley to Brevard to 276. I rode the Parkway south to 215 then back into Rosman. It's a great route, traffic wasn't bad at all. As for gearing, I rode it with a 39-27. That's the minimum for me I'd say. I'm 190 lbs. The last few miles on 276 are at least 7% with some 9 sprinkled in. The parkway is a little less, maybe 6%. They're doing some patching on 215, so the descent is a little sketchy. Check out my ride at Garmin Connect


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

With the parkway closed between Asheville & the Pisgah Inn and the official detour taking traffic up 276 from Brevard, weekend traffic could be heavy. I would say the earlier you start, the better it will be.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

dmcutter said:


> Wow, that certainly sounds appealing...relentless suffering-woot! Do you know what the avg grade is on that stretch? Maybe I should slap on the 27 instead of the 25.
> I'm tipping the scales at about 105 lb less than you and I'll be on my 15 lb or so Pina Paris with some superlight carbon tubulars...I guess if I can't climb it on that rig I won't have any excuses.


If you've got a 12-27 available, I'd throw it on. You might not need it, but if you do, it'll be on your wheel, not back at home.


----------



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Great routes*

Yeah, the climb up 276 is fantastic! We usually start down at the Campground so we can soak in the creek after the ride. Typically, we go up 276, head south on the parkway to 215, descend to the gas station near the bottom, refill, and head back the same way. For variety sake, when you reach the parkway from 276, head north to Mt. Pisgah and hang a left (north) on Hwy 150. That will descend 4 miles, turn around and come back up. Very twisty and fun climb that isn't too steep and stays interesting. 34-25 combo is more then enough to finish off these climbs, then again I only weigh 115 and am a climber, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

I think the extra 60 lb I have on you distinctly colors the way I feel about climbing. I am no one's idea of a mountain goat.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

I've done the climb but it was several years ago. However, I'm intimately familiar with the area as I went to Brevard College back in the day. It's a long steady climb. Certainly enough to hurt, and while it never gives you a real break, it also never picthes up steeply above the average. I believe that 276 does ease off a hair as you approach the Parkway.

Don't know the status of the road, but I think I remember a Parkway rule that you're supposed to have a light (or at least a reflector, not sure which) when passing through the tunnels (there is at least one between 276 and the Pisgah Inn).


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes, there is one very short tunnel between 276 and the Pisgah Inn, but it's not long enough to worry about. Some of the others are quite long though, so you'll be riding in pitch black conditions without one.


----------



## mrbull (Jun 14, 2005)

Parkway requires a red blinky on the back and a white light on the front. Of course I forgot my front light on my commute this morning!

That is a great loop(276-215), there is some good climbing, but definately do-able.


----------



## bikerboybob (Sep 28, 2005)

Love 276 to parkway, usually camp at Davidson river and ride to highest evevation on parkway or up to Mt Pisgah, awesome views along the way. That last 4 miles of 276 does hurt though, 190 and from the flat part of NC, definitely not a climber.


----------

